# 3 week old little girl



## goat lady (May 18, 2009)

My little girl is 3 weeks old. I got her when she was 2 weeks old and was told to put her on the replacer. Well that made her have the runs and she just was not herself. I put her on whole cow's milk/water and she has been great all week till today. She has the runs again. I gave her a little sweet feed to give her something extra.  She would not take her bottle at lunch or dinner tonight. She just seems like she has an upset tummy. What should I do? Is it too early for feed? She won't even eat hay either. I don't want her to dehydrate.   Thanks for any help.


----------



## Thomas423 (May 18, 2009)

When I got my "bottle baby" pygmy, we found a local milk goat farmer who sold us goat milk by the gallon.   Ask around.   Our local feed store gave us the farmer's name and number.   

Good luck with the little one.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (May 18, 2009)

I would give 2-3cc's of pepto.   My babies didn't start on food till about 2 weeks ago and they are 9 weeks old.  The nibbled but didn't really eat.  I didn't dilute the whole milk either, that can cause digestive upset. 

I had them on milk replacer when we got them at 4 days old and had nothing but problems, switched to whole milk and added 2cc's to every bottle till they had normal poos.  How much and how often are you feeding?  Sometimes to much to often can cause upsets as well.


----------



## helmstead (May 18, 2009)

I would suspect cocci and treat accordingly with DiMethox 40% (BTW - 3 weeks of age is when we begin our cocci prevention on our kids because it is the most common age for symptoms to begin).


----------



## goat lady (May 19, 2009)

It has been a sad morning. We woke up and she was gone.  So I have been pretty upset this morning. 

She was drinking 5-8oz out of the bottle and last night she did eat the hay that was in with her, but usually she is up by 6am and calling out to me, so I usually would feed her the bottle about 7am. I woke up at 7:15am and knew something was wrong.  I have heard different stories on how old they should be when taken away from their moms.  My other two were older when we got them so I guess I should stick with older ones.  After a week of having her... I had fallen in love. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cajunsamoan (May 19, 2009)

I'm very sorry you lost her.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Herd Crazy Lady (May 19, 2009)

I's sorry you lost your little one.  Cocci can be ugly in bottle babies.


----------



## m.holloway (May 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you lost your little one


----------



## Chirpy (May 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry that you lost your doeling.   I had a doeling live for only 24 hours once... I can't believe how attached I got to her in that time frame.   They are so sweet.


----------



## helmstead (May 19, 2009)




----------



## bheila (May 19, 2009)

It's never easy. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## pattyjean73 (May 19, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry for the loss of your little girl.


----------



## Thomas423 (May 19, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## RedStickLA (May 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss!
Mitzi


----------



## wynedot55 (May 20, 2009)

so sorry that you lost her.


----------



## barefoot okie (May 20, 2009)

Sorry for your loss... i have lost one also.. so i understand


----------



## freemotion (May 20, 2009)

Still get weepy over my little boy who died weeks ago.  He was my first baby goat.  I understand.  Smooches to you, I know how empty your heart is, and the guilt you may feel (misplaced, I assure you!)  When you are ready, fill your heart with another baby goat.  It is very therapeutic.  Meanwhile.....


----------



## CupidsDelite (May 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your baby.  I know it is heart wrenching.

I also recommend getting another baby soon, it really helps you move on.  I would suggest, however that you either find a source for fresh goats milk or Purina kid milk replacer before you get another one.  That's the only commercial milk I have ever had great success with.  You can bet if they get the scours on that then there is something else going on.  (I hate to talk about brands on here, but I'm a Nutrena dealer and I go out of my way to get Purina milk replacer for my kids, if I'm not milking my own does.)

Hang in there.


----------



## wyo-helpmeet (May 20, 2009)




----------



## alba (May 21, 2009)

So sorry for this!
With a 3 week old not with a mother I would bring it inside with me if I was really attached to it. If not I would leave it outside in an enclosed shed or barn _only if_ it had other young brothers and sisters for company.  I would not leave a tiny baby outside in a pen alone at night ever. It is too vulnerable and needs protection like a human baby at that stage.

Again  so sorry for this loss. Babies generally get the runs when you take them home. Upset from the move since their young systems are very sensitive. Also responsible could be any change in diet or lack of cleanliness. The pepto works but at 4 weeks and at 8 weeks the 40% Dimethox is given 5 days for cocci prevention.


----------



## sillystunt (May 24, 2009)




----------



## goat lady (May 26, 2009)

Thank you everyone.   She was only in the outside pen during the day. Other than that she was on our enclosed patio.  My other two have been looking for her I think.    When we got our first two in March there was a chance that the female might be pregant cause she was in with the buck that fathered her little billy that we took also, so I am watching and wondering if God has my little one there for me.  I just wish there was a way I could tell if she is pregant forsure.  She has a nice round belly the pass month.


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (May 22, 2011)

I am SO SORRY for your loss! I am dealing with a 2 1/2 week old bottle baby myself-the mother apparently abandoned her. A friend of mine found her on her gravel road in front of her house. No other goats anywhere around-not even neighbors. So i am trying to keep her healthy. It's been a challenge! I have had problems off and on with scours. I have had her for the last 2 1/2 weeks-and she still had her umbiblical chord attached to her. I'm getting ready to treat for cocci.

Once again-i'm very sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## mossyStone (May 22, 2011)

I am so sorry, for your loss. these little goaties just melt our hearts....

hugs


----------



## Goatmasta (May 22, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I would suspect cocci and treat accordingly with DiMethox 40% (BTW - 3 weeks of age is when we begin our cocci prevention on our kids because it is the most common age for symptoms to begin).


Sorry for your loss but do not give up!  Helmstead is correct in her diagnosis..  Either cocci or bloat do you know how to tell if they are bloated?


----------

